# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eheim 2128 - a $300 filter that won't even work



## imported_Kris (Feb 4, 2003)

So I decide to go gung ho and buy the best the hobby has to offer for my 40 gallon breeder. I bought the Eheim 2128, which is the big one with the integrated heater. The filter came with a fancy intake and spraybar set.

First, the tubes don't fit the intake or the spraybar. It has hose style connections, which simply don't fit. I end up spending about an hour to buy hose clamps and try again. I get everything setup and all that happens isa little bit of sputtering as the pump runs dry. I've spent hours dissecting every connection and trying everything I can think of to remedy the problem. Nothing. I tried to contact Eheim with absolutely no luck. The intake just won't hold a siphon.

What a frustrating experience, to say the least. I feel like I betrayed my $90 Magnum 350 that ran flawlessly from day one. I'm peeved.

-Kris


----------



## imported_Kris (Feb 4, 2003)

So I decide to go gung ho and buy the best the hobby has to offer for my 40 gallon breeder. I bought the Eheim 2128, which is the big one with the integrated heater. The filter came with a fancy intake and spraybar set.

First, the tubes don't fit the intake or the spraybar. It has hose style connections, which simply don't fit. I end up spending about an hour to buy hose clamps and try again. I get everything setup and all that happens isa little bit of sputtering as the pump runs dry. I've spent hours dissecting every connection and trying everything I can think of to remedy the problem. Nothing. I tried to contact Eheim with absolutely no luck. The intake just won't hold a siphon.

What a frustrating experience, to say the least. I feel like I betrayed my $90 Magnum 350 that ran flawlessly from day one. I'm peeved.

-Kris


----------



## Tonka (Mar 20, 2004)

Do not dispair! The engineers of the Fatherland work in the metric system. Don't let anyone tell you that American tubing fits - it doesn't.

The inlet and outlet of the 2128 use Eheim 16mm ID / 22mm OD tubing, not standard 3/4" OD (19.05mm) tubing. You can soak the latter in boiling water and twist it on the Eheim until your hands bleed, but you still won't get it to fit properly.

You can get this tubing at the following link:

http://www.marinedepot.com/md_viewItem.asp?idproduct=EH4006940

Since you went metric, you should stay metric, otherwise you risk hoses coming loose - or blooding hands.

Priming the 2128 requires real muscle. You need to really bear down on the knob on the top of the filter and violently push it down and let it come up of its own accord. After 10 or so pushes, you are rewarded with the silence of a properly working Eheim filter. EHEIM UBER ALLES!!!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

I installed a 2026 on my 125 last weekend. I had no problems with the hose connecting to the spraybar/syphon tubes. Everything was a tight friction fit for me.

As for starting the filter, I went through 30 minutes of agony pumping the primer button with no luck. I finally took the cannister to the sink to fill it with water (to see if that would help start the syphon) and what I found was that the rubber gasket wasn't sealing.

I took the top off and reset the gasket in place and got the filter started with the first pump of the primer button.


----------



## TheSonofDarwin (Sep 29, 2004)

Yea, no other tubes but metric will fit it. I have 2 of these on my 150gal(along with other filters). I noticed that they can be a reeeaaaal pain to prime too. Two things I've noticed that affect it are having your water in your tank lowered at all (even as small as an inch) and the amount of water inside of the canister. If you put a few inches of water in the canister before you close it up and prime it takes much less work. Just some things I noticed after spending hours inside my tank stand pumping on the dang things with no luck.


----------

